# More Snow



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Batten down the hatches. It looks like the Mid-Atlantic is going to get walloped again this weekend. If the models are on track, in the NCA we're looking at a possibility of 13 inches to 2 feet. We still have snow piles from the December storm. Fasten your seatbelt, it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## masterflipper (Mar 18, 2009)

I live in NYC and we are gonna get hit this week:/


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep, if the models hold, 7 to 9 for NYC.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

It was so nice and sunshiny here today...but not for long as our weather guy said we're gonna have some mix of snow and rain this coming Friday. I think when I saw the geese flying southwards this morning I am starting to believe him. It freaking cold outside now...

Man...this global warming is saving our butts, without it we would look like the north pole.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

How you guys holding up out there? Saw the weather on the news, I just couldn't imagine having to slog through that daily to get to work.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Our daughter called a couple hours ago to let us know she and the family are OK so far. They got two feet of snow in Mount Lebanon, a nice suburb just to the south of Pittsburgh. That's a LOT of snow for that part of the country. For the whole Mid-Atlantic region, for that matter,

They got the driveway shoveled, but don't plan on going anywhere just now. Not much more snow forecast for the next few days.

They're _really_ lucky in that they still have power, :bounce: so the Superbowl tailgate party is still on.

Mike


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Uses for snow: Make slushies?


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's a money shot......What snow is like just South of Richmond.

Last week we had around 13". This weekend....if it wasn't for the almost 3" of rain we got last night.... we'd have close to 3ft on the ground. Started out snowing around 9am yesterday......5" of new stuff and then around 3pm it started to rain. Went out to check some problem areas we have in the yard last night and........ the back yard was flooded with slushy water about 10" deep in some spots. But it's winter in an El Nino year so what can ya do but make it work......and have a couple margaritas with lunch :beer:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookiing at that beautiful pic makes me think of hot toddies....


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

We ended up getting 31.8 inches, and it looks like we may have another 5-15 on the way.


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

I love snowbaording so I woule totally be in heaven. We have very little snow up in these parts.


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm trying to get the car dug out today. It is very slow going.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow you guys have been hammered and it looks like your going to get more! In Detroit it's been a very mild winter but tonight we may get 10". 
I hope you have power or a generator and a snow blower.


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

No snow blower. We're looking at another 10-20 inches tnoght and tomorrow.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

The Weather Channel says today that a half-dozen Mid-Atlantic cities are headed for all-time record cumulative annual snowfalls. Haven't heard any comment on this from Al Gore, although I heard that some Global Warming conference out that way had to be cancelled. :blush:

Haven't heard from my daughter in Pbgh, either. Hope they've still got power! 

Mike


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

oldschool......beautiful pic!

It's been snowing all morning, day and night here in Chicago. Supposed to continue tomorrow too. Ahhhhhhh Chicago weather, love it


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

We got about 6" last night. Our first real snow of the year in Detroit. My parents live up North and they have a lot of snow. Some how we avoided the big storms so far this year. I heard Chicago had an earth quake last night! 
I hope every one in DC is OK. Then again a little brain freeze won't hurt the Government any...eace:


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

[Begin musical score] It's begining to look a lot like....Antartica. I just heard a good one on the Weather Channel. Mike Seidel just said the snow is piling up faster than the national debt. Now that is truly scary.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Hope you guys are all staying safe. We got some snow today but only maybe a few inches. What we have gotten all winter so far for snow is about the amount that falls in an average February so we've really dodged it so far this year...


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, we're staying inside today.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't blame you! I shovelled my walk and took the dog out but that was it for me. I have to venture out tomorrow as I'm working though..


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

*Mike Seidel just said the snow is piling up faster than the national debt. Now that is truly scary.* 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My youngest brother lives in Baltimore, so I've heard some hairy stories there. He's an exec of a hospital and heard of a lady who didn't have a way to get to the hospital for her hip replacement; I guess no taxis were running and a lot of the streets weren't plowed. So he took his SUV to her house, picked up the woman and her husband at 5:30 AM, then took them to the hospital for the surgery. 

Now you know what a "mensch" is. 

I'm sure there are plenty of stories like that up and down the Atlantic coast. We haven't been hit that badly here in Wisconsin, but there've been Good Samaritan stories here, too. 

More snow in Maryland than in Wisconsin? Strange, but true!


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

It's pretty ugly right now. I'm going to need a metal detector to find my car.


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

We're in the midst of the third day of snow fall but we still don't have as much snow as you have back home. But we are probably beating a few with the temperature. This morning when I checked the temp I had to rub my eyes and look again. It was -15°F. I've lived here for almost five years and have never had it that cold in the city. In the mountains? Sure. But not in the city!
I wish I knew how to attach pictures to comments like oldschool1982 did. That's such a beautiful shot!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If you need some help with photos shoot me a PM. I can try to help or you can email it to me and I will be glad to post it for you.


----------

